# Constructing a temporary fence



## drewmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Not for livestock, but for a 2-year-old. We're looking for ideas on how to construct a temporary fence that looks good without breaking the bank. We only need it for about a year. Part of the fence will stand on the neighbors' yard, with their permission, so anything that involves pouring concrete is not feasible. We will need a gate to access our parking area. (And, any ideas on how to make the inside perimeter interesting to above mentioned 2-year-old is welcome.)


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

drewmo said:
			
		

> Not for livestock, but for a 2-year-old. We're looking for ideas on how to construct a temporary fence that looks good without breaking the bank. We only need it for about a year. Part of the fence will stand on the neighbors' yard, with their permission, so anything that involves pouring concrete is not feasible. We will need a gate to access our parking area. (And, any ideas on how to make the inside perimeter interesting to above mentioned 2-year-old is welcome.)






How big an area are you talking about?


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you looked into that invisible fence? :lol:


----------



## fbelec (Apr 8, 2010)

how about making a 4 foot fence from 2 x 4's and 1 x 3 strapping. pickets from strapping and 10 foot 2 x 4 's cut in half for the supports and stuck in the ground a foot. can't much cheaper than that.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 8, 2010)

How about something like this....sorry for the poor photo.
I made this about 4 years ago...just used 4X4X8 for posts and 1 X 8 boards for the fence part...I used cedar, but you could use pine and it would be a lot cheaper. (If you only need for a year or so, pine should be ok, otherwise, I would go with a better quality wood)
Once my kids are bigger, I'll take out the posts and used them for a raised planting bed or somethinglike that.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 8, 2010)

Another option would be to buy some of the cheap 6 X 8 stockade panels from Lowes/Home Depot, and you could rip them in half to give you 2 sections 3' high and 8' in lenght....probably need to buy ones that have a straight top so you would not have to match all of them for the ripped cut. Your holes would not need to be that deep if the panels are only 36" high or so.
Good luck


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

Use metal posts and rolled fencing. Or screw wood boards to the posts. If you use this style post. Theses posts come with holes that you can run the screws through.
http://www.homedepot.com/hdus/en_US...Wire_Fence/images/KH_PG_FN_wire_faster_02.jpg

The gate is a little more complicated because it will have a longer span and it has to move.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 8, 2010)

Too cheap and  flimsy a two year old might pull over onto themselves.

I had to put some temporary fence up for puppies and used garden wire fence with those metal fence posts that you  can bang into the ground (if you don't have a lot of rocks like I do). Dunno how it would stand up to a two year old climber, though . I imagine if (s) he can't get a toe hold there won't be much climbing, just hanging and pulling.
It's not pretty, but it's easy to pull back out and set up.  Anything else starts getting pricey real quick.

How about a long leash ?

If it's paid child care, there's probably a code on fence.


----------



## drewmo (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas. I've considered an electric fence, as well as those invisible fences for dogs, but the wife has made her opinion final.

Dave, when burying posts, how deep would you recommend on 3' fence? So far, he's not a climber and would rather hit something than pull on something that is in his way. We're not looking for a barrier, more so an obstacle, as we'll always be watching. We'd like to hang the laundry or split some wood without having to chase him down the street every minute or two. Our neighbors are close and would like it to look good. The overall area we'd fence is small, maybe 50 yards total in fencing length would be required.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, just realized that you are in the French Alps...cool! (Wife and I had our Honeymoon in Italy and Switzerland....stayed in Tasch one night...very cool)
Anyway, we get frost here quote a bit, so I think I tried to bury mine at least 36" for each one, and it was probably overkill for the hight of mine.
I think my thought process was that due to the gaps in between each board, air would pass through vs become a sail, and I probably didn't need to anchor once each at 36"...maybe in your situation....if you are looking for a fence say 36" high, you could put each post perhaps 24" deep, and maybe plant every third one a little deeper for extra support. I think I got each post for about $6 (US), and I can't recall the cost for each board....you might be able to find some rough cut boards in your area on the cheap side, and it would give it a little more old fashioned/country look. (If this is abone of contention for the MRs's)


----------



## vvvv (Apr 8, 2010)

Put wooden posts in ground & attach plastic mesh, polyplastic, or whatever you think acceptable & available.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 8, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> Put wooden posts in ground & attach plastic mesh, polyplastic, or whatever you think acceptable & available.



I'm thinking that the OP's significant other is not going to like the looks of plastic mesh, but I could be wrong  :lol: 
Not to say that my fence is any prettier for that matter. :roll:


----------

